

Refal programming language - Stasyan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refal

======
raganwald
Interesting, especially in comparison with SNOBOL. Although I am always wary
of claims like _a typical program in Refal is on average two or three times
shorter and more readable than a Lisp analog_. That might be true of programs
written in Refal because it suits the domain, but I would be surprised to the
core if general-purpose Lisp programs could be rewritten in Refal and become
2-3 times shorter and become more readable.

------
netghost
If this looks interesting to you, you might also like Pure:
<http://code.google.com/p/pure-lang/>

~~~
jedi_stannis
Thanks! This is exactly what I've been looking for. A dynamic language with
Haskell-like syntax.

